# Wanted: 24mm seatpost



## montage (16 May 2009)

Looking for a seatpost with a 24mm diammeter, and at least 240mm high (above the minimum limit) ... so I think a 250? (If the seatpost doesn't show a limit, then I would like a 340/350 long seatpost)

Looking to keep the price down, so steel or alloy if you please 

Would appreciate it if you are able to sell the clamps aswell - though if the seat post is one of the "old school" versions (kind of a clincher clamp) then I have a spare one of these so no need to worry about that


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 May 2009)

i might have one, will check what size it is.


----------



## montage (31 May 2009)

Thanks tharg.

Found out these are not commercially available anymore...eeek.
Anybody here make steel tubing?


----------



## chris667 (1 Jun 2009)

Ah, the elusive Peugeot seatpost.
I have a couple. Need to measure the length and get back to you though.


----------



## montage (1 Jun 2009)

Cheers Chris!
Any that I do find seem to be around 150mm long, if not shorter


----------



## cheadle hulme (1 Jun 2009)

If its for a Peugeot, then Decathlons multi fit post may be the answer.


----------



## montage (1 Jun 2009)

It is an old triumph....very very similar to the old peugeots. Thanks I will take a peek


----------



## montage (1 Jun 2009)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/orion-17253728/
Is this the post you are on about?


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/orion-17253728/
> Is this the post you are on about?



Your looking for a seat post, and you put a link to a seat post rack


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jun 2009)

Is this right?
Isnt that size variable? If its for 23.4, couldnt you shim it?


----------



## cheadle hulme (1 Jun 2009)

That link goes to a seatpost rack.

The one I've got is 23.8mm with a tapered shim to allow other fitments. If you bin the shim and use a bit of coke can it works fine. I use it on my old Peugeot fixie.

They still stocked them last time I was in my local branch , although its not on the website.


----------



## montage (1 Jun 2009)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/l330-basic-diam-23-4-25-27-2-35412401/

hmm there will be a bit of a gap - but definately the only option I have seen so far

Cheers!!


----------

